# Cichlidforum.com Interesting reading!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Came across this on another forum, from reference of friend, i encourage you to read it, really is heck of story regarding cichlidforum.com
http://nycichlids.com/viewtopic.php?t=639


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

cichlid-forum not cichlidforums. 

:fish:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

oooh drama. I had no idea what was going on, and I had never heard of the site. but still entertaining.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

huh Orbital? confused me


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I remember something about you getting banned ont hat site mp.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> oooh drama. I had no idea what was going on, and I had never heard of the site. but still entertaining.


same here. was that guys a sponser and a mod?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol me? can't say i ever have, had a temp. ban once but that was only temporary awhile ago if i remember right.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> huh Orbital? confused me


you wrote cichlidforums.com is who the article is about, but that is a totally different forum. cichlid-forum.com is who the article is about, I guess it is said in that article. Just pointing that out.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ooh well that makes sense


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

huh? ok am really confused where did i write cichlidforums.com? lol

i musta been out in sun too long again today.


I believe was admin or mod not sponsor.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mp, you wrote cichlidforum.com, and you were warning us about sunscreen and being out in the sun? lol you must be feeling better


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, it'sofficial going to rename this thread "talk to me in lamens terms plz" lol cuz i totally didnt understand that 2nd sentence.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you started this thread http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3884. and up there you said "i musta been out in sun too long again today." so i said that 2nd sentence. get it now?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol oo i get it now, yes heat isn't lettin up, and no rain! i wonder how long it's been with no rain, they were sayin on tv not even worth watering grasscuz once it hits 90 degrees grass stops growing.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

my grass is still growing and the past few days its been over 95. and no rain here either. im glad that you understand now :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They are talking 100+ by the weekend here and we have not had any rain in weeks. On the news last night they said that we have had more 90+ degree days this year then ever recorded. Not necessarely record temps just a record run of high temps. At least there is not the yard mowing in the high temps because of the lack of rain.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

As far as cichlid-forum goes. Maybe my old site I started up back in 2001 can get some work out again. LOL

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fightingfishkeepers/

I was about to delete it but hay send new life its way.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Fishdoc, what do u work with? and got anything selling?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> they were sayin on tv not even worth watering grasscuz once it hits 90 degrees grass stops growing.


our grass seems to love the heat; its been growing like crazy, and it has been well over 90 in the afternoon for a while here


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

interesting doesntsurprise me, weather man is 50% wrong about weather all the time lol.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol. Like today it is supposed to be rain and t-storms and its bright and sunny out there.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Hey Fishdoc, what do u work with? and got anything selling?


I got a mix of fish right now.

Goldfish - Have laid eggs in the past but nothing lately.

Guppies - Always breeding

Jack Dempsys - Not breeding age yet

Swordtails - I think my male is gay. He has had several females and I have never had any fry.

Corydora - Its been a few months since they laid eggs.

I usually just breed the fish to keep my tanks full. If you are intrested in some let me know. Maybe next time they breed Ill let you drive down to pick a few up.


----------

